# Game 8: Heat @ Hawks (1/5 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, January 5, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hopefully 1 or both Lebron and Wade are able to go.

Defense has to be better than it was on Monday and of course, gotta do better against their zone D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is doubtful to play tonight and Lebron is a game time decision. But it doesnt sound like Lebron looked comfortable during a shootaround he did a little bit ago. No Miller yet either.



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> LeBron grimacing as he tries to twist left ankle. Dwyane Wade is not out shooting.
> 
> IraHeatBeat: LeBron walks back into the locker room limping and looking miserable.


----------



## Wade County

Sounds like we've got the Big 1 today.

Or a new Big 3 of Bosh/Rio/JJ :|


----------



## ATLien

ATL NBC channel showed LeBron warming up on the court. Looked fine and gonna play


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo just said in the pregame press conference that they hadnt made a decision yet on Lebron.

Ira is always on the pessimistic side though. Both Eric Reid and Mike Ingles tweeted that Lebron looked good :whoknows:



> EReidMiamiHeat Eric Reid
> At Phillis Arena in Atlanta and @KingJames is on the floor taking shots and warming up. Nothing official yet but he looks good. #Kaboom!
> 
> MikeInglisHEAT MikeInglisHEAT
> Good new with Lebron out warming up looking no worse for ware...no word on Wade yet. 8pm tip @MiamiHEAT vs ATL. Join me & Coach @790thetweet


Short vid of Lebron warming up

http://t.co/GHGwovJE


----------



## Wade County

Sure hope LBJ is good to go. This would be a definite loss without him.

Funny thing - now that we dont have 4/17 Dwyane Wade, are we gonna win tonight? :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Sure hope LBJ is good to go. This would be a definite loss without him.
> 
> Funny thing - now that we dont have 4/17 Dwyane Wade, are we gonna win tonight? :laugh:


I think we can beat them even without LeBron. I really don't think Atlanta is very good at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> #HEATgame: @DwyaneWade and @KingJames will not be playing in tonight's game vs the Hawks. Both are day-to-day.


Gonna be a tough one tonight.

Though nothing would be better than Bosh having a big game in a win, with the game being on TNT and Shaq in the studio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Starters for Heat: 

Mario
Jones
Battier
Bosh
Joel

And with Spo not being comfortable yet playing Battier over 30 minutes, it means we'll likely see Terrel Harris getting minutes.


----------



## Adam

Maybe I'm just weird but when the norm for the past 1+ years has been blowing teams out I'm looking forward to seeing extended minutes for Cole and Harris. It's something different. :laugh:

I really think Harris is going to be a good player.


----------



## ATLien

Adam said:


> I think we can beat them even without LeBron. I really don't think Atlanta is very good at all.


You think Knicks or Pacers are better? lol Come on


----------



## Adam

ATLien said:


> You think Knicks or Pacers are better? lol Come on


Yes. Both of them are.


----------



## BlackNRed

**** those scrubby Hawks. Paybacks a bitch with out without DW/LBJ.


----------



## Wade County

No Lebron or Wade? Ouch...

Well, this will be interesting. Hoping for extended Cole and Harris minutes, and maybe an appearance from Big Pitt.

Think we're gonna get crushed honestly. Zero playmaking ability without Wade and Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Only way we win is if we're hitting 3's.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Well, this is one way to counter the zone. Offense is going to revolve around Bosh all night, he's going to get like 15 FTA.

(he better)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Over/Under on amount of shots Cole puts up tonight? I'm guessing 20 :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

20 sounds about right. In 25 minutes


----------



## Wade County

CB1 is gonna go all Toronto on dat ass


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shaq just compared Cole to a "disciplined Damon Jones". What an awful comparison.


----------



## Wade County

I dont think Shaq has seen any of the games Cole has played if thats the case. Boobie Gibson is Damon Jones. Norris Cole attacks the paint!?


----------



## BlackNRed

Bosh with 40/15


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

CB nice drive


----------



## Wade County

This O is gonna suck :laugh:


----------



## Jace

This is gonna be ugly.

Remember when we thought Battier was a good three-point shooter? He cant even hit from the corners wide-open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another missed, corner 3 from Battier. If he cant snap out of this slump tonight then we have no chance.


----------



## Wade County

Yikes


----------



## Wade County

Just feed the Boshosaur


----------



## BlackNRed

Put COLE in damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice little 6-0 run by the Heat


----------



## Wade County

Rio with the J


----------



## PoetLaureate

This will look better when Cole comes in.


Until Bosh goes out.


----------



## BlackNRed

TNT crew takin shots at Lebron and Wade for not playing through injury what a surprise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith just might keep us in this game with his outside shooting.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> This will look better when Cole comes in.
> 
> 
> Until Bosh goes out.


Looks more than fine already. You guys worry too much.


----------



## Wade County

Its gonna get real ugly when UD comes in for Bosh though. REAL UGLY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> James Jones said last night that he plays offense just like Dwyane Wade ... "except I don't venture past the 3-point line."


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

Haha, Rio looks like he wants to play LeBron. At least he hit that one pull-up. Im surprised Spo rolled out Battier and Jones together. Two of the worse playmaking wings in the league, next to Rio.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Shaq just compared Cole to a "disciplined Damon Jones". What an awful comparison.


LOL that might be the worst player comparison I've ever heard. Shaq provides nothing analysis-wise. He's worse than Barkley.



ATLien said:


> ATL NBC channel showed LeBron warming up on the court. Looked fine and gonna play


Fire your sources.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ with the J. nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County

JJs stroke is purity


----------



## Jace

Hah, even without Dwyane and LeBron you can hear Charles and Reggie rooting for the Hawks. They're so disappointed when they take bad shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Harris checks in


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Go Mario


----------



## Wade County

Terrell Harris time!


----------



## Wade County

Lol Rio!


----------



## Wade County

This lineup is like a Smithian wet dream


----------



## Wade County

Spo sticking with the rotation...come on man, its Bosh time...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Too quick a shot by Cole. It was also contested


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole
Harris
Battier 
UD 
Pittman 

This seems more like a preseason game


----------



## Wade County

Wheres the O gonna come from


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Harris2UD

nice pick and pop


----------



## Wade County

UUU


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Cole


----------



## Adam

Reggie Miller is impossible to suffer. Tracy McGrady is still great and the scoring champ and you don't care how old he gets as long as he's open? Gimme a ****ing break.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wow this game is ugly I cringe every time we're on offense.


----------



## Wade County

That was sick, Cole Train


----------



## PoetLaureate

That was a nice little pick and pop run by Harris


----------



## Wade County

Atleast we're playing scrappy and bringing them down to our level.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice move by Big Pitt


----------



## Wade County

Wow Pitt! nice

Why did Pitt shoot the freebie? Thought it was Cole and 1


----------



## Jace

Why are we playing zone against a good 3-point shooting team? Spo....

That Cole and1 was nasty. Nice post move by Pitt, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Harris2UD

sick effort


----------



## Adam

Wow was that Terrel Harris with the last offensive rebound and dish to Haslem? That kid is so good. Love him.


----------



## Jace

Wow, we havent gotten that many offensive rebounds consecutively all year.

And maybe Pitt was fouled on that Cole layup? They went to break without mentioning what was going on. TNT FTW.


----------



## BlackNRed

lmao....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

22-19 after 1

Gotta love the effort that this last lineup brought.

Interesting to see a Cole/Chalmers/Harris lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Last year this lineup would have probably been Mario/House/JJ/UD/Magloire. Much older and much slower.


----------



## Adam

Harris with 4 rebounds and 2 assists in 5 mins and that shot he took was a great shot as well. Kid always manages to get a good shot or get somebody else a good shot. He's good.


----------



## Wade County

Adam is leading the Terrel Harris bandwagon :laugh:

Agreed though, he's solid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole train


----------



## Jace

Go Cole!


----------



## Wade County

Norrrrris


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Harris 33333


----------



## Wade County

Harris!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Harris has a sweet stroke


----------



## Jace

Harris needs to get more minutes. He just does. Somehow.

If Battier keeps playing like he does on offense, maybe we part with him and move Terrel up. Yeah, I'm knee-jerking.


----------



## ATLien

Adam said:


> Wow was that Terrel Harris with the last offensive rebound and dish to Haslem? That kid is so good. Love him.


This post didn't sound gay at all.


----------



## Wade County

Great D. Loving the youth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a pass by Harris!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Harris! Lebron who?


----------



## Wade County

HARRIS!!!


----------



## Jace

Terrel is giving me one of those Cole chubbies.


----------



## MarioChalmers

How good is Harris? Atlanta didn't do their scouting reports I guess.


----------



## BlackNRed

lol go Terrell Harriss


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Adam is leading the Terrel Harris bandwagon :laugh:
> 
> Agreed though, he's solid.


Haha . Please let the record show I've been on the Harris bandwagon since that first preseason game at Orlando when I saw him making great off the ball cuts.


----------



## Jace

ATLien said:


> This post didn't sound gay at all.


It...didn't. You're forcing it dude. The "that's gay" thing is pretty lame by now anyway.

My post, however, did. Im sure you could tell it was intentional though.


----------



## Wade County

Harris has 3pts, 5rbs and 4ast in 9 minutes. BOMB!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Adam said:


> Haha . Please let the record show I've been on the Harris bandwagon since that first preseason game at Orlando when I saw him making great off the ball cuts.


So you like his... cuts?


----------



## Wade County

Adam said:


> Haha . Please let the record show I've been on the Harris bandwagon since that first preseason game at Orlando when I saw him making great off the ball cuts.


Yeah he was bombing triples in that game too.


----------



## Wade County

Seriously, that pass was incredible.


----------



## Adam

gian said:


> So you like his... cuts?


I like his intelligence. 

And his muscular athletic body. Amirite ATLien?


----------



## Jace

Did Barkley just say Chris Bosh is not the type of guy that can go out and get you 25 pts a night? What about...when...he...did?

Wow, he's still talking out of his ass. Even Reggie is correcting him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Last thing we needed on a night like this, was for a guy like Willie Green to be going off.


----------



## Wade County

Oh come on - whose guarding Willie Green


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jace said:


> Did Barkley just say Chris Bosh is not the type of guy that can go out and get you 25 pts a night? What about...when...he...did?
> 
> Wow, he's still talking out of his ass. Even Reggie is correcting him.


Hahaha. Just sit back and enjoy it! 

Also, nice to have games where we have to be scrappy. Will prepare the young 'uns for the playoff atmosphere.


----------



## Adam

About the only thing that could kill my mood is that useless ****ing Bosh + Haslem lineup. Goddamn I detest that lineup. Spo just had to bring Bosh in for Pittman and not Haslem.

Bring Joel in and get Haslem on the bench please. He needs to be ready to sub for Bosh and do whatever backups do sitting on the pine.


----------



## Jace

And Charles saying Bosh is a good not great player totally contradicts his pre-Heat Bosh assertion that he was one of the greatest big men in the game. He drooled over Bosh in Toronto. Dude just sucks. TNT is trolling right now having him on a game.


----------



## BlackNRed

Everytime James Jones comes on the floor we start sucking.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> And Charles saying Bosh is a good not great player totally contradicts his pre-Heat Bosh assertion that he was one of the greatest big men in the game. He drooled over Bosh in Toronto. Dude just sucks. TNT is trolling right now having him on a game.


I like how he points to one play to prove his point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Did Barkley just say Chris Bosh is not the type of guy that can go out and get you 25 pts a night? What about...when...he...did?


Earlier in the game after Bosh scored on Smith in the post he said "Smith cannot guard Bosh. He's got too many moves for him"

Then after one bad post up "See, he cant post up"

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

JJ not taking good shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed

Charles BOSH is NOT that guy. Come on.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh/Haslem lineup...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Willie Green


----------



## Wade County

FOH Willie


----------



## Jace

If its Willie Green that kills us...whatever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade County

JJ WTF. Sit down.


----------



## Wade County

lulz Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier again 33333


----------



## Jace

LOL if its TMac and Green who beat us these two games, Hawks dont stand a chance when we're healthy.


----------



## Wade County

Battier again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****, great segment of D then a bad outlet pass gives them 2 points


----------



## Wade County

Every game, Bosh, every game...


----------



## Jace

Bosh should only dribble once at most and pass laterally on the break. He ALWAYS tries to do too much. You're embarrassing yourself dude.


----------



## BlackNRed

Battier looks like Sucre from Prison Break.


----------



## Wade County

Wow, somebody open a door there Chris?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

up and under and1 by Joel mg:


----------



## Jace

"AllStar center Joel Anthony inside." Yup. And1.


----------



## Wade County

JOEL!


----------



## Jace

Im actually somehow surprised Chalmers still hasnt learned who he is.


----------



## Wade County

Too much Rio, too much. Chill.


----------



## Wade County

If Willie Green wasnt going nuts, we'd be killing them.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Oh hello there Shane Battier's stroke.


----------



## Wade County

Looks like freebies still elude Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole2Pitt and1

sweet drive and dish by Cole


----------



## Wade County

Cole2Pitt and 1!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Moochie Norris Cole with the pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Cole train!


----------



## Wade County

Pitt has been OK.


----------



## Jace

I love Pittman's toughness grabbing boards.

And Nole looks SO GOOD pushing the ball.


----------



## Wade County

COLE TRAIN!


----------



## BlackNRed

Pittman > Anthony


----------



## Wade County

ever seen Damon Jones do that? hahaha


----------



## MarioChalmers

Disciplined Damon is impressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County

Norris is so ****ing sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Horrible foul by Juwan..


----------



## Wade County

Pitt with the block


----------



## Jace

Wow Cole.

Nice block by Pittman. It feels so weird to have two youngsters who appear capable and have upside at those positions.


----------



## Wade County

We've got these kids playing out of their minds, and the vet Juwan does something like that?


----------



## BlackNRed

Ok Juwan go sit back down. Eat some prunes or something.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Norris is so ****ing sick


Can you imagine if he takes one of those Conley Jr., Kyle Lowry, Darren Collison steps up in improvement? Dude can be a real baller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole2UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

54-49 at the half

Gotta love the energy and effort our youngsters are playing with. Could have asked for more.


----------



## Jace

Good to see Haslem finish amongst the trees.

Goes without saying that was a very solid, unexpected first half. Let's hope our guys keep it up. Youth is so unpredictable.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Can you imagine if he takes one of those Conley Jr., Kyle Lowry, Darren Collison steps up in improvement? Dude can be a real baller.


He should. He has never had NBA level teachers instructing him. It's scary how good he is right now. As long as he isn't lazy he can be great.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> We've got these kids playing out of their minds, and the vet Juwan does something like that?


I missed it, what'd he do?


----------



## Wade County

Whats more surprising: the fact we are winning, or the fact we dropped 54 points in a half without Wade and James!?

Norris "Cole Train"
T-Bomb (Terrel)
PITBULL

Loving it


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> I missed it, what'd he do?


Fouled Radman on the inbound play when we are over the limit.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> He should. He has never had NBA level teachers instructing him. It's scary how good he is right now. As long as he isn't lazy he can be great.


So far he appears to be as hard a worker as we've seen at his age. Good point on lack of NBA teachers. Shit, he went to Cleveland State...his coaches couldn't have even been great by College standards. He _is _Rose's age, so we're not talking about a teenager, but there's still much upside.


----------



## Adam

I'm still not sold on Pittman. You'll never see me say, "I called it," if he turns out good.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Fouled Radman on the inbound play when we are over the limit.


He'll be waived by the Playoffs. When a player's best asset is his ability to foul, he serves no purpose on a team with championship aspirations, or in the league at all. I'd rather a D-Leaguer.


----------



## Adam

What are the chances our new friends in China vote Joel into the All-Star game?


----------



## Wade County

Adam said:


> I'm still not sold on Pittman. You'll never see me say, "I called it," if he turns out good.


Pittman looks very raw. Its hard to see him being much more than a rotation big off the bench, but thats not bad for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> I'm still not sold on Pittman. You'll never see me say, "I called it," if he turns out good.


I still rue not taking Whiteside, as you all know by now, so it might just be me subconsciously hoping he turns out so I dont feel the Chalmers over DeAndre Jordan hate again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Opening 2 sentences from Cole's college bio


> Nobody outworks Norris Cole. Thousands upon thousands of jump shots during the off-season helped him to make a quantum leap on the basketball court from the time he enrolled at CSU three years ago.


And it shows as well. Look how much his game improved every year. I trust him to work on the parts of his game that need the most work.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Opening 2 sentences from Cole's college bio
> 
> And it shows as well. Look how much his game improved every year. I trust him to work on the parts of his game that need the most work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> He'll be waived by the Playoffs. When a player's best asset is his ability to foul, he serves no purpose on a team with championship aspirations, or in the league at all. I'd rather a D-Leaguer.


Big locker room guy and Norris Cole said that Juwan is the guy who talks to him the most about living the NBA life. He isnt going anywhere. Gladness would be the 1st to go imo, especially once Curry is ready to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

BOSSSSH

Nice find Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh again


----------



## Wade County

Jumper by CB


----------



## Wade County

If we actually get away and win this, it may be one of my favourite wins.


----------



## BlackNRed

Time to carry us to the finish line Chris Bosh (and Chuck Norris)


----------



## Wade County

No more fouls CB. We need you tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BlackNRed said:


> Time to carry us to the finish line Chris Bosh (and Chuck Norris)


Cole was on Sedano this morning and said he hates that "Chuck" Norris nickname 

JJ 3333


----------



## Wade County

JJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Like a BOSH


----------



## Wade County

Bosh turnaround!


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole was on Sedano this morning and said he hates that "Chuck" Norris nickname
> 
> JJ 3333


Yeah, I listened to that. In case anybody else was wondering, his favorite nicknames are:

Cole World (What LeBron calls him)
Cole Blooded
Cole Train


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole was on Sedano this morning and said he hates that "Chuck" Norris nickname
> 
> JJ 3333


Ghosts sit around camp fires and tell Chuck Norris Cole stories.


----------



## Wade County

20 and 7 for Bosh so far.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Wade2Bosh

horrible call on Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

SOFT CALL ON BOSH FOR HIS 4th!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This lineup has no offense right now. Needs a change.


----------



## Wade County

Need Cole and Harris in if Bosh is out


----------



## Jace

I missed the 10-3 run to start the 2nd half. Summary?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

Got lucky. Again, this lineup needs a change.


----------



## Wade County

Lol Rio 333


----------



## Wade County

Hawks nearly in the bonus. Thats how theyll get back in it.


----------



## Wade County

Rio is frustrating.


----------



## Jace

I guess the thread did the trick actually. Sorry.

Typical Rio pass right there. Staring at the target and throws it 8-feet to the left. Good for one a game. Nice 3 he hit in the corner though.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Terrel haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Terrel is way too small to cover Johnson.


----------



## Jace

Barkley: "Wade and LeBron are not good shooters, so any time they slow down, it hurts them."

Yeah, forget the fact that they're two of the league's best half court players. You're killing me TNT. Analysts are supposed to have basketball knowledge. I'd take Doris Burke over this. Maybe she's never played a second of NBA basketball, but at least she does her homework.


----------



## SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN

> I guess the thread did the trick actually. Sorry.
> 
> Typical Rio pass right there. Staring at the target and throws it 8-feet to the left. Good for one a game. Nice 3 he hit in the corner though.


agreed


----------



## Wade County

What the **** is an Ivan Johnson?


----------



## Wade County

Why is JJ the inbounder on catch and shoot situations?


----------



## Wade County

We are treading water without CB here


----------



## BlackNRed

Bosh needs to play extended minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That cheap 4th foul on Bosh really hurt. This lineup has to play at least even until the 4th when he's able to get back in.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh cant though, he's got 4 and we need him the entire 4th.


----------



## Wade County

Knew this run was comin. Too good to be true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole and Pittman with back to back bad turnovers


----------



## BlackNRed

Think you might want to take a time out sometime Spotard?


----------



## Wade County

Cole stinking up the joint


----------



## Jace

Cole is making awful decisions right now.

I love how Reggie butchers every expression: "Far and few between."

Well, at least we won 60% of this game. More of a learning experience than something to worry about for the W/L column.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I was hoping that we could finish the quarter with a 3 posessions lead... it's not like Bosh is such a great defender...

damn...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole is having a rough stretch right now


----------



## Wade County

Atlanta getting bailed out with fouls now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Pathetic as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another turnover by Cole.


----------



## Jace

Wow Cole has turned awful real fast.


----------



## Adam

What a horrible quarter from Cole. He singlehandedly pissed the lead away.


----------



## BlackNRed

Cole get the **** out seriously.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Cole needs to calm the **** down.


----------



## Wade County

You get 2 shots for an offensive foul!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

70-68 after 3

Bosh goes to the bench with us up 13 and we're now down 2.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta remember he's a rookie guys. Growing pains.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> You get 2 shots for an offensive foul!?


Loose ball foul I guess.


----------



## BlackNRed

Time for Beverly Hills Bosh to save the day.


----------



## Jace

Reggie really grates on my nerves. I really dont think Im being biased and insecure when I think he roots for our opponent every game. Drooling all over Ivan Johnson, "good for this kid." Didnt hear anything like that when our scrubs were tearing up ATL's featured players. This guy is just taking advantage of nadir play from our C team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

As good as Cole and Pittman played int he 1st half, it turned the other way real quick in that 3rd quarter. 

They had the crowd and some of their players completely out of the game, now they're back and this game just got infinitely harder to win.


----------



## Wade County

Unfortunate end to the quarter, but we're still in the game for now. Saw that run coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Willie Green in the 1st half and Ivan Johnson killing us in the 2nd. Come on now.


----------



## Wade County

Getting killed by...Ivan Johnson!? WTF


----------



## Jace

LOL @ these guys creaming on their mics because a scrub is playing well against this team.

Wow, now they just oohed over a missed jumper from him. C'mon man!


----------



## Wade County

Wow UD nice


----------



## Wade County

Gotta finish those Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Harris


----------



## Jace

Man's banker from Harris.


----------



## Wade County

Terrell for 2


----------



## Wade County

There you go Battier


----------



## Wade County

TMac again are you kiddin me


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ivan Johnson looks like Deshawn Stephenson's older brother


----------



## Jace

Bosh uses great dribble to spin away from steal attempt, then shits himself at the rim while spinning away. He's really braindead sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

On a night when we dont have Wade and Lebron and are very short-handed, its not Joe Johnson, or Al Horford or Teague or Smith that is killing us, its Willie Green, Ivan Johnson and now old ass T-Mac...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Need much more right now from Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Here come the refs to bail them out and save the day


----------



## Dee-Zy

****, I really want us to win this game!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Mario to UD


----------



## Dee-Zy

Rio to UD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Why is Battier not on T-Mac?


----------



## Jace

Bosh bro...dribble before running.


----------



## Dee-Zy

****ing Bosh travel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> Why is Battier not on T-Mac?


Because he's covering Joe Johnson


----------



## BlackNRed

Someone needs to step up like now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BlackNRed said:


> Someone needs to step up like now.


That someone has to be Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good D. Too bad Harris couldnt finish that for the and1.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit, need to finish that Terrel


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Quit sagging in on T-Mac. I'd rather see him try to finish over Harris


----------



## Wade County

Butter finger Bosh


----------



## Jace

Bosh should be taking over right now, and he's just shitting himself all over the court.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh you're killing me


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bosh, STEP THE **** UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

Ooooh....in-and-out for Harris on the 3.


----------



## Wade County

In-n-out for Harris, damn


----------



## Jace

If UD flopped that would've been a charge, not a blocking foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hawks are leaving this door WIDE open for the Heat. Gotta capitalize.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Too bad Cole played so awful in the 3rd because we could really use his ball handling and penetration right now to help out Mario.


----------



## Wade County

I know Norris played shit there, but we need some O


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice play call


----------



## Wade County

Bosh2Rio


----------



## Wade County

Rebound guys


----------



## Wade County

TMac again? God dammit


----------



## Wade County

Needed the and 1 there


----------



## BlackNRed

Bosh shit the bed again, looks like game.


----------



## Jace

Bosh is so soft. 15lbs up or down. Ivan Johnson is killing him on both ends right now.

And ofcourse, TMac. Enjoy your squeaked out win against the NBA Jr.'s, Hawks.


----------



## Dee-Zy

This is so painful to watch.

Come on Bosh, I had faith in you!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Bosh. Finally.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I dont care how awful Norris looked. We need him right now, and he's already shown he can let bad stretches/shots go and still come back and play well.

Textbook charge called a blocking foul on UD. Wow refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bad call


----------



## Dee-Zy

Finally BOSH!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Robbed. Thats a charge, ref.


----------



## BlackNRed

Thats a ****ing charge come on...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat have about 3 or 4 in and outs this quarter


----------



## Wade County

Hawks getting bailed out


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Choke.

Sonnuva


----------



## gi0rdun

Come on T-Mac!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

LOL

"Not Avg Joe"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Wade County

Nice Rio


----------



## gi0rdun

T-Mac was begging for the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

so close..


----------



## Wade County

Bad Rio


----------



## Jace

I was about to compliment Rio on a good game, but wow, bad shot. Spo was going for a TO too, and he's been good with these kinds of calls. Bad Rio, bad.


----------



## Adam

Glad Rio didn't call Spotards timeout. We got a wide open shot whereas Spoo wanted to play against a set defense.


----------



## Wade County

Looks like its gonna be a tough loss, guys


----------



## BlackNRed

what the ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo has called some sick in bounds plays this season


----------



## Wade County

That was a SICK play


----------



## Jace

Let's see what Spo can do here.


----------



## Wade County

Come on, Choke Atlatnta...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So do you go for another quick 2 or go for the tie?


----------



## Wade County

JJ for the 3? Rio for the 3?

What the bet its Bosh for the 3. SMH.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat out of timeouts. Gotta go for the tie.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Glad Rio didn't call Spotards timeout. We got a wide open shot whereas Spoo wanted to play against a set defense.


I dunno, he's called some nice plays to get open threes, like the one in game 2 of the Finals where Rio swished the corner look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH!!!


----------



## Adam

LOL! BOSH!


----------



## Jace

Chris Bosh? Who's wearing your jersey/skin?


----------



## Wade County

BOSH!!! HOLY SHIT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nothing but net from 35 ft out :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

OH MY BOSHHHHHHHh


----------



## gi0rdun

haha wow


----------



## Jace

And definitely cant credit Spo for that one. Good job by Rio not trying to force one, like he clearly wanted to.


----------



## Adam

Man, Reggie is such an idiot. "Now you want them to foul?" After Barkley just got done saying he would foul with a few seconds left.


----------



## Dee-Zy

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

If we get Rondo'd here im gonna be so pissed


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Nothing but net from 35 ft out :laugh:


We will pay for this though. Bosh thinks he just bought himself 10 more PG plays and 10 more spot up 3s.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If we win this game, Bosh made up for all his choking with that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Had Mario made that...

OT


----------



## Wade County

OT baby.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County

Wade County said:


> JJ for the 3? Rio for the 3?
> 
> What the bet its Bosh for the 3. SMH.


I called it hahahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

wow, sick reverse by Mario


----------



## Dee-Zy

Thank god ATL have low BBall IQ...


----------



## Wade County

Holy hell what a move by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario again!

Mario is a layup machine! Whats gotten into him? :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Thank you Chalmers!!!!

This game is so painful to watch....


----------



## Wade County

MARIO!


----------



## Jace

Back-to-back layups for Rio. He's picking up his game this year. If he can cut back on the boneheaded plays, he'd really be a nice piece for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario is learning the art of changing speeds with the dribble. Wow.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Thank you Josh Smith for not taking Chalmers one on one on the perimeter!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Mario or CB1 for POTG?

You just know that those 2 layups will now be reversed by back to back TO's by Rio though.


----------



## BlackNRed

Crazy ass bitch ass game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great D


----------



## Jace

Bosh is trying to play hero. He doesnt do a good job of feeling out games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

there you go, Chris. Take it inside.


----------



## Gx

Wade County said:


> Mario or CB1 for POTG?
> 
> You just know that those 2 layups will now be reversed by back to back TO's by Rio though.


Still has to be Bosh. We went over this last season, but the PotG award is not the same as an overachiever of the game award.

Also, Bosh's stat line is pretty nice.


----------



## Jace

Good post move by Bosh there. Charles "That's a mismatch." I thought he couldnt play in the post.

Bad clock management Rio.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Finally BOSH!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Come on guys. Close it out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta take the bad Mario with the good. He is so damn frustrating at times.


But nowhere near Josh Smith level of frustrating.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Mario or CB1 for POTG?
> 
> You just know that those 2 layups will now be reversed by back to back TO's by Rio though.


That shotclock violation was on him...


----------



## Dee-Zy

No Rio doesn't want to shoot!?

Come on man!!!


----------



## Jace

Anyone wanna box out this Ivan Johnson?

Josh Smith hitting a jumper. Here we go...

What was that turnover we just got? No one explained.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith from the deep corner. Of course.


----------



## Wade County

Well, crap.


----------



## Adam

Kidding me? Some phantom offensive foul we don't even get a replay for and then Josh Smith makes the worst shot I've ever seen. What a joke.


----------



## BlackNRed

what was the ****ing turnover? illegal screen? These officials suck as much as the announcers.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Anyone wanna box out this Ivan Johnson?
> 
> Josh Smith hitting a jumper. Here we go...
> 
> What was that turnover we just got? No one explained.


Foul on Harris trying to set a screen on Johnson, to get Bosh open.


----------



## Dee-Zy

thank god that was a 2


----------



## Dee-Zy

Yeah, the foul was a moving pick. I had my eye on Bosh so I saw it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF was that Mario?!


----------



## Jace

Bosh brought the pick too early, Rio handled it wrong.

They have momentum going into this OT.


----------



## Wade County

Chalmers you fool.


----------



## BlackNRed

Chalmers is ****ing MORON


----------



## Dee-Zy

CHALMERS WTF!?!??!?!!?


----------



## Jace

The longer we let them hang around, the more time we're giving them to snap out of this, as well as more time for our scrap-magic to wear off. Hrmph.


----------



## Dee-Zy

****! I Was supposed to be in bed by now... ****.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Bosh brought the pick too early, Rio handled it wrong.
> 
> They have momentum going into this OT.


Yeah, that ****ing annoyed me. He came over to set the pick at 10 seconds. Nothing Mario can do there because if he doesn't move he gets trapped. Then he dribbled back toward Bosh. They're both their typical idiot selves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He had the switch. Either take Smith 1 on 1 or quickly give it to Bosh and have him go 1 on 1 on the smaller Johnson.

He instead tried to run parallel to get open :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Chalmers you fool.


I cant be too mad at him. I feel like Bosh came out for the pick too soon, and Rio has never had the ball in that situation in this league. Not surprised or angry he botched it. Plus, ATL has been playing good D this half.


----------



## Wade County

Shoulda just gone with Bosh for the 3 again


----------



## Gx

I don't think Bosh ran it too early, they had a foul to give so didn't he have to do it at that time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's gonna be Heat ball


----------



## Jace

Check the video refs. That's Heat ball.


----------



## Wade County

Heat ball surely...


----------



## Jace

Gx said:


> I don't think Bosh ran it too early, they had a foul to give so didn't he have to do it at that time?


No, I really dont think so.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh has 31 and 11.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice drive by Harris


----------



## Wade County

T-Bomb!


----------



## Jace

What a move by Smith...followed by bad inbounds foul by Johnson.


----------



## Jace

Cant grab a defensive board!


----------



## Adam

This Haslem + Bosh lineup can't rebound shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Like a BOSH


----------



## Wade County

Rebounds...


----------



## Wade County

Bosh, wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No way!


----------



## Jace

What an awful charge call. MEGA FLOP. These refs are shitting themselves.


----------



## Wade County

Bullshit call!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Got it back after the bad call


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I know they've scored on their last couple of possessions, but why arent the Hawks going to Horford more?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another bad call!


----------



## Jace

Did Rio touch Johnson on that charge? This is getting comedic refs.


----------



## Wade County

Mario...we knew it was coming


----------



## BlackNRed

Yes refs.. Chalmers knocked down Ivan Johnson


----------



## Adam

Typical Atlanta Hawks score crew shady behavior. The clocks always "malfunction" in these late game situations. I can't believe the NBA has had to fine them multiple times for this. They need to take a draft pick next.


----------



## BlackNRed

that's turrrable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat finally made a sub. Joel in for Harris.


----------



## Wade County

Bloody hell. This game...


----------



## Jace

Joel comes in and forgets to box out Horford. I wasnt really watching him, was it egregious or was he necessarily preoccupied?


----------



## BlackNRed

nice box out joel and whoever that other fool was.


----------



## Wade County

Joel comes in and gives up a layup. Dammit man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

yup, Joel missed the rotation to block out Horford


----------



## Jace

Really Bosh? Overthinking.


----------



## Jace

Turns out it actually wasnt a travel. Nevermind this game. No super-duo and the refs have money on ATL.


----------



## Wade County

Travel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Forget the calls. Rebounding has killed us this OT.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Travel?


After this game, Spo should send the referee crew a VHS that says "1/5/2012 Heat @ Hawks Game Tape," but its actually empty inside save for human excrement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is the 1st game of a back to back to back for Atlanta. Of course, the Bulls get them on the last game.


----------



## Wade County

Willie Green for the win I bet


----------



## Wade County

Great D Shane!


----------



## Jace

3OT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3OT 

OMG


----------



## PoetLaureate

LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its almost been 50 minutes since Bosh's 3 sent this game to OT :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Bosh and Rio are getting tired. Maybe start it off with Cole in to see if he can turn his play around?


----------



## Wade County

This game is unreal :laugh:


----------



## Jace

This game started 3 hrs and 40 minutes ago.


----------



## BlackNRed

shoot me.


----------



## Wade County

Regardless of outcome, some serious positives in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Time for some subs for sure. Spo has gone with all of these guys other than Harris and Joel, since the 4th.


----------



## myst

Forget that, we need a win here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

and some serious face palms here.


----------



## Jace

Barkley says he wants to do this more often. Please, no.


----------



## Wade County

UD you gotta hit that!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County

MARIO! 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Barkley says he wants to do this more often. Please, no.


As long as he doesnt do Heat games, I'm alright.

Nice, Harris


----------



## Wade County

T-Bomb draws the charge!


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow. Had to stop watching the game right before second overtime because I had to take a phone call and they're still going at it.


----------



## Jace

Ivan Johnson fouls out. Chris Bosh throws internal party.


----------



## Jace

Harris is boarding like a monster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario, you're a very good catch and shoot 3pt shooter. stick to those.

Horford fouls out. That's big.


----------



## Wade County

Knock these UD, please


----------



## Wade County

2/2 UD nice


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh is moving about as slow as Diaw right now


----------



## Wade County

Bad luck Harris, damn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****!

We just cant hit them with a dagger. 

Now they'll hit a 3 and we're right back where we were in the 1st OT


----------



## Jace

Gotta catch before you think shoot, Terrel. Just like all those boards you've been grabbing.

Barkley working the jinx machine saying Heat are gonna win.


----------



## Wade County

9pts 13rbs and 4ast for Terrel Harris tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WOW, got lucky there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Harris, you just made up for it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Super Mario!

He's earned the nickname tonight!


----------



## Wade County

Rio!!


----------



## Jace

Keep playing good D.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm laughing so hard at Chalmers statline right now, what a beast


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29/8/7 for Mario... its taken him 49 minutes but still sick :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

7-1 DAGGER hawks DAGGER


----------



## Wade County

29pts 7rbs 8ast 3stl for Mario!?

What. The. ****?


----------



## BigWill33176

Mario "I ain't Maria" Chalmers


----------



## Jace

Love those Josh Smith jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith just shot us to victory


----------



## Jace

YES!! What a ****ing win.

I love these guys. Paybacks a bitch, on your home floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win!

What a win :laugh:


Big props to Harris, Chalmers and Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Heat win. Are you kidding me!?

LOL!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

yessssssssss


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Love those Josh Smith jumpers.


I breathe a sigh of relief every time he raises up for a J


----------



## Wade County

Bosh with the "Hi Shaq" 33/14/5/2/2 on 14/27 shooting.

Bosh or Rio for POTG?


----------



## BlackNRed

That was painful to sit through, seriously painful. From the play, to the officiating, to the announcers. Holy shit. At least we're 7-1.


----------



## Adam

Hell of a way to get revenge. They win on our floor. We come back and permanently ruin their team.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> Bosh with the "Hi Shaq" 33/14/5/2/2 on 14/27 shooting.
> 
> Bosh or Rio for POTG?


Bosh please


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Eric Reid doesnt have to be calling the game, to overstate a regular season win, like he did last week in Charlotte...



> EReidMiamiHeat Eric Reid
> One of the most meaningful, inspiring and amazing wins in the 24 year history of @MiamiHEAT. Be proud. We will never forget this win!


smh...


----------



## BlackNRed

Adam said:


> Hell of a way to get revenge. They win on our floor. We come back and permanently ruin their team.


Yeah, they should probably go on to lose the next 10 now. What a crop of losers dem hawks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Dee-Zy

Bosh for POTG. He had less face palm moments than Rio.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


>


Lol!!! WTF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I gotta say Mario. 22 points from the 4th quarter on and only 4 turnovers in nearly 50 minutes of play.

But both deserve it.


----------



## Wade County

That gif is awesome haha


----------



## Wade County

Im gonna give it to Bosh, mainly because he had just as impressive a stat line - and sunk that colossal trey to give us OT. That was massive.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Tis was in no shape or form a win to remember among heat history. 

Maybe season. Maybe. 

And that is because of Bosh leading our 2nd stringers to a win over what is known as the best defense in the league right now (dunno how long that will stand). 

It is great to see Bosh being able to take care of business and seeing our little guys show up big. 

I just wished they wouldnt have ****ed up so much though. Tis game made break a dozen of glasses. Very frustrating but at least, a win is a win!!!! In the end, that is what matters.


----------



## Jace

Now, imagine adding a few guys named Wade, James, and Miller to this team. They could be special.


----------



## Dee-Zy

22 points I'm the 4th is pretty crazy, I couldn't believe it when I heard it. 

You what is crazy? Teague did not have a single foul. I thought that's odd. In a 3OT game?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Now, imagine adding a few guys named Wade, James, and Miller to this team. They could be special.


Nan, we should trade wade and bron for chandler and iguodala and build around bosh.


----------



## Wade County

Weird that Cole started so well, had that filthy end to the 3rd, played no more minutes....and Rio went nuts?


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


>


:rotf:

Priceless.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm glad that cole lit a fire under Rio's ass. I don't think he would be driving and be as assertive had he did not have a rookie threatening his job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Before the game, Spo said he didnt feel comfortable yet playing Battier close to 35 minutes if needed. He ended up playing more minutes than everyone at 49 



> SI_ChrisBallard Chris Ballard
> Someday, when Erik Spoelstra puts together his resume, he should just submit video of this game.


Agreed. Spo made all the right calls in this game.


----------



## Wade County

I still cant believe we won.

Adam is a prophet :laugh:.

This game is Smithian's new porn, im tellin ya.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Now, imagine adding a few guys named Wade, James, and Miller to this team. They could be special.


We might have just seen the best injured reserve team in NBA history tonight.

Seriously. Wade/Miller/Lebron/Gladness/Curry. When has a team every had a 5 man injury lineup better than that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So do we roll the dice in Jersey on Saturday and rest both Lebron and Wade again?

I can see Wade resting, but something tells me Lebron wants play in front of Jay-Z.



Wade County said:


> I still cant believe we won.
> 
> Adam is a prophet :laugh:.
> 
> This game is Smithian's new porn, im tellin ya.


Nah, Smithian has grown a big dislike for Mario and Joel only played 18 minutes


----------



## Wade County

True - but he DID get over 40 minutes of Terrel Harris, and energy bus, griding work from Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Shane Battier on Spo playing him 48 minutes: "He's lost all credibility." Joking.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Battier is a funny dude.


----------



## BigWill33176

Wade2Bosh said:


> Before the game, Spo said he didnt feel comfortable yet playing Battier close to 35 minutes if needed. He ended up playing more minutes than everyone at 49
> 
> 
> Agreed. Spo made all the right calls in this game.




I don't know. I was pulling my hair out the last 5 minutes of the third. I guess there was nothing he could do because Bosh had picked up his 4th foul but he should have called a timeout or something. Other than that, he was awesome. The inbounds play to get Bosh the layup with 11 seconds or so left was beautiful.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> I breathe a sigh of relief every time he raises up for a J


Shane Battier would tell us it automatically equals 98.6% of a stop.


----------



## PoetLaureate

hahahaha bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Battier is a funny dude.


He's the ultimate nerd :laugh:


But his D tonight was fantastic. Especially that block on Joe Johnson late in the 2nd or 3rd OT. That he still had enough lift to get up and block it after 40+ minutes was amazing.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Battier and Spo probably spend all their spare time watching film together and calculating stop percentages


----------



## Smithian

PoetLaureate said:


> Battier and Spo probably spend all their spare time watching film together and calculating stop percentages


Purity!


----------



## Jace

Yeah aftre reading *The No-Stats All Star*, as soon as I knew Battier was coming here I thought about he and Spo pulling all-nighters, drinking Diet Pepsi watching Synergy and breaking down advanced metrics. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## BigWill33176

Wade2Bosh said:


> He's the ultimate nerd :laugh:
> 
> 
> But his D tonight was fantastic. Especially that block on Joe Johnson late in the 2nd or 3rd OT. That he still had enough lift to get up and block it after 40+ minutes was amazing.




That block was so awesome. I (I'm sure a lot of people agree with me) HATE when its a tie game and the other team has last possession. I'd almost rather be down a point with the ball. I thought for sure it was going to be a Joe Johnson pull up J to end it. Battier's D was perfect and the block was incredible. I jumped out of my seat and did a ridiculous little happy dance even though we weren't quite out of the woods yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ShaneBattier Shane Battier
> Now THAT was one of the best wins of my career. We showed great toughness and unity. How about CB, MC, and T-harris? HUGE efforts!!


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

btw, this is now the longest Heat game thread ever. Congrats everyone :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The ending of this NBA inside trax vid is pretty cool. You see how Spo reacts to some of the big plays in this game. 

at the end something happens and he says "This guy is so unbelievable". I wonder who he was talking about?


----------



## Jace

Gauging the reactions, it looks like someone on ATL made a defensive play. Maybe Ivan Johnson? I dont think he's saying it about a Heater.


----------



## BlackNRed

I'm proud of the way our group of scrubs played together. I still the Bosh could/should have done more, however, Chalmers, for all his bonehead plays picked up a lot slack.

I really like Terrell Harris now.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh had 33, 14 and 5. 2 steals and 2 blocks on 14/27 shooting, hit the huge 3 to send it to OT....not sure what else you want from the guy.

Its like, Mike Wallace on the Heat Index said - "oh, CB should've had a 35/15 game". He had 33 and 14!


----------



## BlackNRed

That's about what I would have expected in regulation, not triple OT.


----------



## Jace

Mike Wallace is so awful. Such a joke. ESPN has an eye for crap talent.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> btw, this is now the longest Heat game thread ever. Congrats everyone :cheers:


Wow really? Nothing from the playoffs last year broke 32 pages?


----------



## Dee-Zy

32 pages? I have 10 

I changed my settings, was too tired of going through the pages so quickly.

You expect 33/14 from regulation!? That is crazy.

What I expected from Bosh was less turnovers. Had he not made like 3 to 5 facepalm moves, we would of been able to finish it in Reg or 1OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> Wow really? Nothing from the playoffs last year broke 32 pages?


Its this thread with now 479 pots, followed by game 6 of the finals with 467 posts, the game in Portland last season with 404 pots and after that game 4 of the Bulls/Heat ECF thread with 396 posts.

Here's the link to see the threads with the most posts in the Heat forum


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dee-Zy said:


> 32 pages? I have 10
> 
> I changed my settings, was too tired of going through the pages so quickly.


I am a noob


----------



## Jace

Agreed that we would've won it in regulation if Bosh and Rio left out a few facepalmers, but regarding CB1's PT/RB totals, let's not forget this was his first time playing as the focal point of the opposing D since Toronto.


----------

